# DIAMONDHEAD STREAMING VIDEO - ONLINE



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Finally, the video should be online.[/b] 
Enjoy and give me feedback if there are problems.

Will


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am on it and it works, but chat is disabled. If this is intended then all is fine 

Andrew


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there a link somewhere to the video?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 17 Jan 2011 02:56 PM 
Is there a link somewhere to the video? 



Here's the link to it!!


Diamondhead 2011 Live Stream - Stickam Profile Streaming Video & Chat With Fans: DIAMONDHEAD 2011


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

On "live" now!! Regal


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like they have "Sunshine"







. Glad to see that. Things looking good Wil.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Link working. Thanks for the pics. See ya all Wed. Later RJD


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Chat has not been activated. I simply don't want to take a chance now that it's running.

Will


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

The audio is working, sorry to hear someone has gout. 

Steve


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe some one could rotate the camera's focus ring to focus farther away... it is quite blurry.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Have fun, all of you, and don't forget to wave at the camera!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ooooops! 
Looks like someone has knocked to camera over. 
Oh well, maybe tomorrow. 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

David, it helps when you use duct tape rather than masking tape. The weight of the camera [30 graqms] got the best of the new blue masking tape. 

Hopefully you get a picture that is better than that of yesterday. 

Will


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*LINK TO DIAMONDHEAD VIDEO*


*[url]WWW.STICKAM.COM/THUMPER12225*[/url]

Next, be patient, very patient as the Stickam download is long. The video appears below the large photo at the top of the opening page, and before the video appears, two commercial ads appear and run. The streaming video appears in the same location near the center of the page below the photo as the video commercial [30 seconds in duration].

Again, the commercial video may take as much as 5 minutes to download.

Regards,

Will


----------

